# Cappuccino as per WBC



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

For some time I've looked at those great cappuccinos you see at the competitions and wondered how they get such nice latte art on a cappuccino. They're not pouring off the side of the jug, I know that much! So tonight I'm reading the WBC rules and the definition of a cappuccino is:



> A. A cappuccino is a coffee and milk beverage that should produce a harmonious balance of rich, sweet milk and espresso.
> 
> B. The cappuccino is prepared with one (1) single shot of espresso, textured milk and approximately 1 centimeter of foam depth (assessed vertically).
> 
> ...


So if I undertand correctly, it's a single shot, i.e. approx 1 oz, in around a 6 oz cup, with 1cm of microfoam... which I'd estimate being about 1 oz. So in a 6oz cup thats a ratio of 1:4:1

Dangerously close to a latte, no? At the very least this definition helps me understand how the latte art is achievable. It also means I can now start pouring my cappuccinos differently at home and work!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Most of the baristas seem to use the 5.5oz Tulip cups, so the ratio is more likely 1:3:1 (and a smidge)

The density of the foam and keeping the milk moving is the key.

The details you have are the technical aspects.

The definition, symmetry or the latte art (or traditional dot), contrast and taste all make up more points that the exact ratio of liquids

Depth of foam (and elasticity of the milk) is measured by pushing away from the judge with a spoon (3 times), art (if any) evaluated, then the cup turned around 180 degrees to drink fro the opposite side (for the taste)

Your base espresso still counts for a lot in this beverage type too

Taste is a whole different ballgame again...


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks very much Glenn









So for the single shot are the competitors typically pulling a short ristretto from a double dose? Or are single baskets par for the course?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

As 4 drinks are being served, 2 portafilters are used, serving single shots from each spout

The espresso rules apply to the base of the capp (eg must be 25-35mls)

Double baskets are supplied by the machine suppliers

You cannot use your own baskets

Only your own coffee can be used


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Something which interests me is the aspect of steaming milk for 2 drinks and pouring half the milk into a different jug for pouring. ive tried this at home and cant get it to work...one of the jugs always ends up with more microfoam than the other. I doubt my milk is steamed well enough


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

I've shared milk from a larger jug when steamed on a commercial machine no problem. On my Gaggia at home, the milk is never sufficiently well mixed to allow sharing without one being a little more "foamy" - I think this is just a reflection of the power of the steam wand, that even at it's best it won't be entirely homogeneous.

In regards to the WBC cappuccino recipe... Firstly, thanks Glenn for the info







Mike - one man's cappuccino is another man's latte. The implication that a "cappuccino" is any sort of consistent (or traditional) recipe is one of my biggest coffee peeves!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks Roland. I've heard before that there's no such thing as a latte in Italy, so I guess it makes sense that in a latte-free world there are many different versions of a cappuccino, some of which encroach upon what many would call a latte.

How about this picture from "Coffee Cafe" by Sherri Johns. They're all cappuccinos, but just look at the differences. From the top, clockwise, a Classic, Dry, Wet and Double. Something new every day for me!


----------

